# WalMart $12.95 Watch



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

I found these WalMart $12.95 Watch's,and IMHO they are really a good buy. Talk about keeping the exact time having a quartz reference with movement made in Japan,it keeps the exact time for Months. It uses the tiny watch batteries found everywhere. For a really non costly watch it can't be beat.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice watch, I like the 24 hour dial.

EDIT :But you just jogged my mind. Would and EMP fry my digital watch? I'M *guessing* yes. I better go dig up my old fashioned pocket watch and see if it works.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

You all call yourselves preppers. You talk about EMP and the end of the world. Remember that only mechanical mechanisms are going to work in the future. better you should pay a buck more and get a real timex Steampunk Pocket Watch Pendant - Antiqued Brass Mechanical With Filigree Lid - Walmart.com

:bow::arrow::torn::banstick:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I bow to your wisdom, SARGE


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Somedody needs to take breath on this deal. Everybody tells time on the cell phones these days. I could not even find a 12 year old kid who knew how to set my last 9 buck wally world model. Yall should think about gettting with the program one of these days. When my eyesight took a stagger step back a few years ago I had one bigger than a dinner plate. Ok..the cell phones will zonk out too. We know. Some of us old guys can tell time by just feeling of the air etc. Dont make me come up there..thanks.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

WTF is steampunk?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

for you youngsters it's a watch with a mechinacal movement that is powered by a spring that has to be wound up by turning the little thingee at the top of the watch


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

Sundials will make a comeback.

Better have a current calendar too.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> for you youngsters it's a watch with a mechinacal movement that is powered by a spring that has to be wound up by turning the little thingee at the top of the watch


Yep. I have 2 Elgin pocket watches from the roaring 20s. Both keep great time if you keep them wound. Handed down to me by Gramps and now being saved for SHTF.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Anthonyx said:


> Sundials will make a comeback.
> 
> Better have a current calendar too.


Why? Everyone knows that the months start on the new moon, . . . and end when it quits shining.

All you gotta do is remember when the new one started, . . . simple as that.

Geez, . . . you'd think grammar school taught some of these folks something, . . .

Oh, . . . and hourglasses with sand are far more accurate than sundials.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Why? Everyone knows that the months start on the new moon, . . . and end when it quits shining.
> 
> All you gotta do is remember when the new one started, . . . simple as that.
> 
> ...


Everyone knows how inaccurate the sun is.

You best stick to those hourglasses with sand.

Like the months that start with the new moon.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Funny this came up. I am working in Corpus this week for a local industry convention and while standing in a booth discussing business with a bunch of corperate types from all over the states someone asked what the time was? Everyone went diving for their phones. I simply looked at my wrist and shouted out the time before anyone of those guys could dig their phone out. None of the high priced corperate types had watches except the VP of sales with one manufacturer. He had an old timex watch he said his Dad had given him. He just winked at me and smiled. I have worn a watch since I was a Kid. I have an old timex from my Grandfather. Still winds up and still works.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

here is my watch Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Ultra Thin Yellow Gold


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Anthonyx said:


> Sundials will make a comeback.
> 
> Better have a current calendar too.


I wonder if P-38 space modulators will continue to function


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> You all call yourselves preppers. You talk about EMP and the end of the world. Remember that only mechanical mechanisms are going to work in the future. better you should pay a buck more and get a real timex Steampunk Pocket Watch Pendant - Antiqued Brass Mechanical With Filigree Lid - Walmart.com
> 
> :bow::arrow::torn::banstick:


I want to make sure I am prepared...


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a self winding watch that I got for 60 bucks about 5 or 8 years ago at Walmart. They are over 100 now but I would/will buy a new one if this one quits.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Steampunk is a new style, it's all the rage. Watches, on the other hand are so two thousand and late. I look at my phone when I need to know the time. When I am out hunting all season, by the end I can usually tell you the temperature within a degree and the time within 15 minutes. That is what I will rely on in the end of days.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

If you have an accurate calendar, timetable, sextant and basic math skills you can determine high noon.
Then set your clocks by that.
Naval Observatories were built to determine both accurate time and date - navigators have that skill.

Date can be determined using the equinoxes - when day and night are equal length.

Time of day may mean nothing to someone living in a lean to, but those trying to reestablish technology will need ways to keep accurate time.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

All you need to determine noon is a stick. Ram it in the ground as near to vertical as possible. When the stick's shadow is the shortest, it's noon.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

SARGE7402 said:


> All you need to determine noon is a stick. Ram it in the ground as near to vertical as possible. When the stick's shadow is the shortest, it's noon.


This is true - however your noon will be within about 10 minutes.
A sextant gives an accurate enough reading for advanced timekeeping.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Lord help me I don't know whatever I'll be able to do if I'm off by ten minutes. oh the humanity/


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

SecretPrepper said:


> I have a self winding watch that I got for 60 bucks about 5 or 8 years ago at Walmart. They are over 100 now but I would/will buy a new one if this one quits.


I have parked my Rolex after it cost $800+around $100 shipping and insurance,to have Rolex clean and replace the seals and new oil - every five years. You don't get them seals replaced and moisture get under the crystal and ruins the face, them faces on a Rolex Submariner run $1,800 dollars and that's just the part,getting installed go's along with the $800 cleaning and oil.
So I just parked it after the first time I got it serviced with no moisture damage. 
And kept the WalMart watch I bought to use while it was being serviced. The Sig Sauer MK-25 Navy has not been parked.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

SARGE7402 said:


> Lord help me I don't know whatever I'll be able to do if I'm off by ten minutes. oh the humanity/


Well, if your clock is set to 10 minutes before noon, and someone else's is set to 10 minutes after, don't plan on meeting at the same time.

It may not make much difference if you're feeding chickens, but if you have to meet a boat on a river at a set time or perform any kind of work requiring organized labor forget it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hear you on the Rollexes. One of my old chums from years back won one as a gift at some civic club but it came with a cheap band. Last time I seen him he was still trying to save up enough to buy the gold band which it was supposed to have. That supposedly only cost 10 k or so.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Hear you on the Rollexes. One of my old chums from years back won one as a gift at some civic club but it came with a cheap band. Last time I seen him he was still trying to save up enough to buy the gold band which it was supposed to have. That supposedly only cost 10 k or so.


It used to be any watch repair shop could order parts from Rolex,but today Rolex has stopped that and only allow authorized Rolex dealers to obtain needed parts. I bought my first Rolex Submariner while in the military for $160 just a plain stainless steel one. And could find many small watch repair shops to get it serviced for around $80.
Today the new one was $3,500 over five years ago,and Rolex has raised it's price today to $4,500. Found this out when getting the replacment cost for buying the Rolex required shipping insurance.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Folks can get testy over those watches. Seen a fight nearly break out in a beer joint one time when a fella joking implied a couple of yups had bought their Rolexes on the easy pay plan...was maybe late on the payments? Two of the madest guys I ever saw.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Folks can get testy over those watches. Seen a fight nearly break out in a beer joint one time when a fella joking implied a couple of yups had bought their Rolexes on the easy pay plan...was maybe late on the payments? Two of the madest guys I ever saw.


When I bought the first Rolex for $160 while in the service,I made Monthly payments on it till I paid it off think I just put $10 down on it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotcha. That must be an old military thing.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Time is over rated. Wake up before sunrise and go to bed way after sunset.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

I have that watch. Someone gave it to me, worked great, just need to get batteries for it.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I can't use my phone when I'm swimming laps or am working on something with my hands. I need a watch on at all times or I feel lost without it.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> You all call yourselves preppers. You talk about EMP and the end of the world. Remember that only mechanical mechanisms are going to work in the future. better you should pay a buck more and get a real timex Steampunk Pocket Watch Pendant - Antiqued Brass Mechanical With Filigree Lid - Walmart.com
> 
> :bow::arrow::torn::banstick:


Exact reason I keep my pocket watch. That, and I can't wear metal watches anyway. Damn nickel allergy won't let me wear even 24k gold. Even had to get a titanium wedding ring! lol

_Edited to add:_ After looking at Sarge's link to that mechanical pocket watch, I figured what the heck. I just bought one. lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> WTF is steampunk?


Wow! Someone who is more out of touch than me.

Nothing cooler than a girl wearing steam punk jewelry.

https://www.google.com/search?q=ste...v&sa=X&ei=YJ0wVaXWJu_LsATbw4DYDw&ved=0CB0QsAQ


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea. I must be out of touch as well. I had to go look that up myself.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

I once purchased a set of plans for a wooden clock. Looked feasible. Patterns for all the parts, cut out on bandsaw.

Better see if I can find another set - would make a great trade item.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Anthonyx said:


> I once purchased a set of plans for a wooden clock. Looked feasible. Patterns for all the parts, cut out on bandsaw.
> 
> Better see if I can find another set - would make a great trade item.


If you find those, post 'em here. I'd love to see them and maybe make them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Egyas said:


> If you find those, post 'em here. I'd love to see them and maybe make them.


Wow, he made a post with actual substance that wasn't self-righteous or insulting to others. Kinda shocked, to be honest.

Now I gotta go look up wooden clocks...


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Wow, he made a post with actual substance that wasn't self-righteous or insulting to others. Kinda shocked, to be honest.
> 
> Now I gotta go look up wooden clocks...


Me or Anthonyx? I not sure if I should be laughing, or soothing my pride. lol :suspicion:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Egyas said:


> Me or Anthonyx? I not sure if I should be laughing, or soothing my pride. lol :suspicion:


Not you. He that shall not be named.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

Egyas said:


> If you find those, post 'em here. I'd love to see them and maybe make them.


I think I found it in Mother Earth mag or something - but that was in the 1980s.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

There's always these.









You could wear it on a necklace like Flav-o-Flav.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Get a sundial if you are the real deal. No winding mechanism to spring loose.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

Pendulum and weight driven clocks don't have windup springs. Cuckoo clocks are one of the few nonelectric clocks still available.

I do worry about the spring failing on my old pocket watch but it worked for decades before I got it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Who says what time it is? Daylight savings time. Etc etc. Its 12:00 noon when there is no shadow.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

James m said:


> Who says what time it is?


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

At one time I thought this forum was useful, and was a place to obtain useful information. 
Sadly from what I keep reading,I don't feel this way anymore.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

watches imo have taken a hit do to phones etc.. but I still wear mine it is a cheapo Timex I bought when I was a diver the reason I had a expensive diving watch break on me at about 60 feet down right then I said never again.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> You all call yourselves preppers. You talk about EMP and the end of the world. Remember that only mechanical mechanisms are going to work in the future. better you should pay a buck more and get a real timex Steampunk Pocket Watch Pendant - Antiqued Brass Mechanical With Filigree Lid - Walmart.com
> 
> :bow::arrow::torn::banstick:


I have an antique style brass compass with a sun dial. Got it from Track of the Wolf. And Dad's old rolex from WWII, he was an aviator, 8th airforce.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Therussianbear said:


> At one time I thought this forum was useful, and was a place to obtain useful information.
> Sadly from what I keep reading,I don't feel this way anymore.


I don't recall seeing a lock on the "Exit" door...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

For $25 at Walmart I got the Casio with the temperature sensor and the altimeter along with barometer. I think they rotate the display and it was half off. The temp has to be taken while off the wrist or it will show near body temperature. And the altimeter must use air pressure to measure. That's all I got. Besides the sundial is a really good idea. Set one in the garden as a decoration.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


>


----------

